# verschlüsseltes ext3 unter Windows

## Deadman44

Ich würde gerne meine externe Festplatte unter Windows wie unter Linux mit ext3 nutzen, Herrn Schäuble zu liebe natürlich auch alles mit aes verschlüsselt.

Folgendermaßen bin ich bisher vorgegangen:

Festplatte paritioniert

Partition1: verschlüsselt, mit cryptsetup (aes) und ext3 Dateisystem

Partition2: unverschlüsselt, mit NTFS für mobile Einsätze unter Windows

Dann habe ich, um die Festplatte unter Windows zu entschlüsseln, FreeOTFE installiert.

Entschlüsselung funktioniert super und ich habe ein Laufwerk, welches aber ein unbekanntes Dateiformat hat.

Also hab ich Ext2 IFS installiert, damit ich auch lesend wie schreibend unter Windows auf ext3 Laufwerke zugreifen kann.

Mit einer unverschlüsselten ext3 Partition funktioniert es super, allerdings erkennt Ext2 IFS nur die verschlüsselte Parition und nicht die, über Free OTFE, entschlüsselte Parition.

Hier ein Screenshot von Ext2 IFS

Bitte Bild angucken

Drive 2 ist hier meine externe USB Festplatte. Das Problem ist aber, dass die erste Partition die verschlüsselte ist. Es müsste noch eine weitere Parition mit mit einem Laufwerksbuchstaben (bei mir F :Smile:  erscheinen, auf die ich mittels Ext2 IFS zugreifen könnte. Da diese erst die entschlüsselte ist.

Ich habe bereits gegooglet, aber so wies aussieht ist hatte noch niemand der deutsch oder englisch spricht, ein Problem dieser Art.

Mir ist bewusst, dass das Problem mit einem Dateisystem wie NTFS oder FAT lösem könnte. FAT scheidet für mich schon von vornherein aus, da es nur Dateinen < 4GB verarbeiten kann und NTFS kann ich auch nicht wirklich liebäugeln.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder selbst schon mal so etwas gemacht.

lg der tote Mann

----------

## Fugee47

vielleicht hilft dir da truecrypt weiter ??

----------

## Deadman44

Habe es jetzt mal mit TrueCrypt versucht. Bin schon beim Versuch gescheitert, TrueCrypt auf meinem Gentoo System zu kompilieren: http://rafb.net/p/88lK9I68.html.

Aber ich denke, dass es wahrscheinlich genau das gleiche wäre, wie mit Free OTFE, weswegen ich mich jetzt auch nicht weiter mit dem Fehler befasst habe. Aber wenn es wirklich keine andere Lösung gibt, dann werde ich die Tage wohl auf NTFS formatieren oder zu der Option wechseln, dass ich die Platte unverschlüsselt lasse, dafür aber Ext3 nutzen kann.

Aber werde dem Autor von Ext2 IFS auf jeden Fall einen Verbesserungsvorschlag per E-Mail entgegen kommen, damit es in baldiger Zeit vielleicht doch noch möglich ist, verschlüsselte Ext3 Laufwerke unter Windows zu "mounten".

----------

## 69719

Du solltest truecrypt über portage installieren und nicht händisch...

----------

## Deadman44

 *Quote:*   

> Du solltest truecrypt über portage installieren und nicht händisch...

 

Ich hatte truecrypt anfangs in portage übersehen, da es als masked markiert ist.

Ich werde es am Wochende machen, da truecrypt über 30MB Abhäbgigkeiten mit sich zieht, und ich 1. noch ISDN Nutzer bin, und 2. noch für die Zeit zahle, in der ich online bin. Und am Wochenende ists um einiges billiger.

lg der tote Mann

----------

## AmonAmarth

freeOTFE hab ich bisher uahc nicht mit ext3 zum laufen bekommen. soll aber angeblich funktionieren wenn du vfat oder ntfs in deinem dm-crypt container verwendest.

----------

## zworK

Ist schon etwas her, aber genau das habe ich eine Zeit lang so gemacht. Verschlüsselte LUKS-Partition mit FreeOTFE geöffnet und mittels ext2-IFS das Dateisystem eingebunden. Ging immer problemlos.

Sofern ich mich erinnere, sucht ext2-IFS bei der Installation bereits nach ext2/3-Partitionen. Vielleicht funktioniert es bei dir, wenn du den Treiber mit geöffneter LUKS-Partionen ("open linux partition" oder so ähnlich) nochmal installierst, sodass die ext3 Partition von dir erkannt und eingehängt wird.

----------

